

DataCapable Uses Twitter Data to Help Utilities Resolve Power Outages Quickly - liox
http://www.forbes.com/sites/alextaub/2015/04/30/datacapable-uses-twitter-data-to-help-utility-companies-resolve-power-outages-quickly/

======
liox
Hi everyone! This is my 1st Hacker News submission. I'm the Data Science
Director at DataCapable — we're a startup in the completely un-sexy Electrical
Utility Industry. We find power outages by scanning social media; we're
working to change the industry's entire approach to outage detection &
customer service — and it's working!

